# Eliminador de 9v Entrega 14v



## beethoven_isaac (Jun 10, 2009)

Miren, el eliminador que uso es de:
_*Input: AC 120V 60Hz 4W
Ouput: DC 9V 200mA*_
Es Sony, como ven debe entregar 9v pero me da 14v y no quiero causar mas daños a mi teclado (instrumento).
Miren estos son los componentes que trae:

_*1 Capasitor(Condensador) de 1000µF a 25V
2 Capasitores (Condensadores) 1032 (Ceramico)
4 Diodos 1N4002
1 Transformador (No sabria decir mas sobre este)*_
¿Que podria estar pasando?

Tambien he notado que se calienta un poco(antes no lo hacia)

lo que yo supongo es que uno o varios capasitores estan dañados (que lo dudo) pero ya que si entrega DC no pueden ser los diodos.

¿Que opinan?


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 10, 2009)

ponle una resistencia que te consuma esos 200mA, suponiendo que el eliminador este bien, debería ser de 45ohms a 2W, y te daría los 9V, si es así, el eliminador esta bien

Los eliminadores tienen mayor voltaje cuando no tienen carga, ya que no se les esta exigiendo corriente


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola.
Todos los adaptadores CA/CC (AC/DC) o elimimador de pila, funcionan como describres, sin carga mides el voltaje de pico que es 9Vx 1.4142= 12.7V .
Pero en el adaptador puedes ver que dice 9V  -- 200mA, esto quiere decir que si la carga consume 200mA, el adaptador dará 9V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## algp (Jun 10, 2009)

Hay muchos adaptadores o eliminadores de pilas o como los quieras llamar que son muy sencillos y no incluyen ningun tipo de regulacion. En esos casos es bastante comun que la tension de salida sea mayor a la nominal ( a la que aparece en la placa del mismo ) incluso con carga.

Es muy sencillo hacer un regulador de tension de 9V con un LM317y unos pocos componentes mas, de esa forma podrias tener una tension de salida constante que no va a variar si la corriente que consume el teclado es poca o maxima.

Es probable sin embargo que necesites un transformador que entregue una tension algo mayor. En otras palabras posiblemente seria hacer una fuente de alimentacion aparte, pero regulada.


----------



## beethoven_isaac (Jun 10, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas analfabeta,elaficionado y algp tambien ,¿podria poner un 7809?
o cual dispoditivo me recomiendan...
necesito uno que no sea muy voluminoso ya que el eliminador es pequeño.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola.
Tu teclado con que lo alimentas en la actualidad, yo he usado teclados con adaptadores sin ningún problema, para poder usar un 7809 tu adaptador debe  ser de 12V, con el adaptador de 9V no es suficiente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## beethoven_isaac (Jul 20, 2009)

pero el eliminador entrega 14v asi que enteoria si se puede usar el 7409...
o existe algun otra condicion para el uso de este integrado?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola.
Esos 14V son sin carga, cuando al adaptador le pones carga baja el voltaje, pero, no hay nada mejor que experimentar.
Haz la prueba y mira que pasa.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Ojo es 7809


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2009)

muchacho el eliminador (hablemso bien , : la fuente) entrega 14v SIN CARGA.

pero con carga ?

el asunto es el siguiente (si quieres ponerle un regulador de 9v) .
sin carga andara ok.
pero con carga como posiblemente la Vfuente caiga a 9 o 10 v entonces el regulador solo molestara.

que hacer entonces?
si no queres quemar nada (segui lso pasos) 

agarras el teclado y lo alimentas como corresponde con sus 9v .
medis el consumo , o sea al corriente cuando esta solo prendido y cuando esta prendido con la slucescitas y haciendo musica y sonando las trompetas.

supongamso que en reposo consume 100mA 
y cuando esta con tod ala furia consume 400mA 

vas a tu eliminador y le pones una R. tal que consuma 100mA 
luego otra tal que consuma 400mA 
y ves como se comporta su salida.

en funcion de eso ves que necesitas.

un saludo 

PD: si el teclado es un señor teclado quizas te convenga usar una fuente BUENA.


----------

